# transworld , whats new for 2007 ?



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

for those of us that didnt get a chance to attend the show , those of you who went , whats new in props for 2007 that you saw ?

wore you allowed on the floor where you have wholesellers like gemmy (or their distributors ) , sunstar , fitco , morbid industries , gag studios etc whats new this year from them ? new life size props , animation tombstones ???

and the haunters floor what was new with those ?

anyone as pictures , i know some posted a few in another tread , would like to see the props in the booth upclose , anyone as link with pictures ? 

i know their wore no camera allowed for some or you had to ask permision again this year but the suspense of seing the new things is killing me LOL



thanks


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

We Were New!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------

